# Factory Original 1973 Sunset Orange Krate



## 60sstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

There has been a lot of “Krate” activity here recently.

I’ll offer up one of my examples.
A 100% Original CJ = March 1973 Sunset Orange that obviously was not ridden much.
I found this bike about an hour north of me in El Sobrante, Ca in 2002.

I got a phone call from a buddy of mine about this bike so I made the drive up and was blown away by the condition.
Needless to say it was / is a keeper.

Last year for the remarkable Krate series and a one year only color, plus one year only seat.

No 20 foot photos here. Up close details of an amazing disc brake ‘73.
The only touch up I found was the white on the ’S’ on the guard.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris, thanks for posting this one again. It's the very nicest Sunset 73 I've ever seen!  I'm pretty happy with mine, but it's a far cry from this one.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

Another batch of details on this bike.

1972 rear hub and caliper.
Born with ‘73 dated tires.
Rarely seen factory plastic end nipple for cables.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 5, 2023)

Amazing detail and condition

What can you tell us about that UU coded front tire? It doesn’t show up in the tire dating charts? 

But you do have a Carlisle formated date code in the oval after the UU, most interesting, thanks!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

Mystery, as I’ve seen the UU before but not sure what it means. Obviously a single U stands for Indianapolis for the USRC, then a second letter for the year plus the dots.
Maybe it’s another type of USRC brand of tire?

Try asking one of those experts over on FB.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 5, 2023)

60sstuff said:


> Mystery, as I’ve seen the UU before but not sure what it means. Obviously a single U stands for Indianapolis for the USRC, then a second letter for the year plus the dots.
> Maybe it’s another type of USRC brand of tire?
> 
> Try asking one of those experts over on FB.



Thanks Chris, was hoping you may have heard more, so here is what I know: 

On FB the theory is that UU is Carlisle who bought US Rubber Company and the U codes for the Indy plant or maybe just select tire molds. US used to be Uniroyal and sometime after 67 ceased bike tire production around 69/70. 

So the UU followed by numeric month and year stampings in the oval like the old Carlisle tires would be newer but Made in USA tires - this is what you have here, sounds plausible? 

I've seen UU with other markings in the oval, some letters, some illegible, some blank. I have a few UU Superior tires myself, not sure what they are stamped


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 5, 2023)

I've heard that same thing, the UU is a Carlisle Tire, but made at the old Uniroyal plant. I beleive tires with a UU are 1973 or after. I've seen a bunch of Schwinn Superiors with a UU 1974 date, they must have made bunch that year.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

rfeagleye said:


> I've heard that same thing, the UU is a Carlisle Tire, but made at the old Uniroyal plant. I beleive tires with a UU are 1973 or after. I've seen a bunch of Schwinn Superiors with a UU 1974 date, they must have made bunch that year.



Good stuff!

Thanks for that information guys.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 5, 2023)

Now that I think more about it, maybe what I was told is that Uniroyal actually made them for Carlisle? That was why the mold has a UU on it? Hopefully someone knows more lol


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris….stunning….just amazing.


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 5, 2023)

Easy to get lost in the detail.  You can spend a lifetime trying to duplicate that.  It’s a worn out clique, but, They are only original once.   That’s a stunner


----------



## StingrayRider (Jan 6, 2023)

Looks just like my original 73 orange krate in about the same condition. Mine came from my hometown of Pinole, CA., which borders El Sobrante. Both bikes probably came from the old and still in business El Sobrante Schwinn Cyclery. I got a 73 lemon peeler for christmas in 73 and it came from the same schwinn shop. Nice Bike.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 6, 2023)

wow thats nice !!


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 4:30 PM)

60sstuff said:


> There has been a lot of “Krate” activity here recently.
> 
> I’ll offer up one of my examples.
> A 100% Original CJ = March 1973 Sunset Orange that obviously was not ridden much.
> ...



Mr Terry that is a tremendous bike.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Saturday at 4:45 PM)

I just bought this on eBay for a possible runabout/P.I.G. build. UU(X  X)529 appears to the the Carlisle date format. Odd 16" tire! 

You be the judge, 66 or 76??


----------



## 60sstuff (Monday at 7:25 PM)

There were many styles of seat pans used throughout the Stingray series and good improvements along the way.

The bottom seat pan on this ‘73 has 8 (4 on each side) round semi punch holes on the sides.
The metal lip that is created from these punches grabs the vinyl material and prevents it from pulling out from between the two pans.

I think this style bottom pan may have been used on the late ‘71 and ‘72 seats as well.

Another improvement was the derailleur wheels (jockey pulley, idler wheel) that were first used on the 72-73 Stingray.
These wheels had teeth for a better, more solid performance.


----------



## Nashman (Monday at 7:43 PM)

Total eye candy!  Thanks for sharing. Cool details too, sharp pics. I was very lucky to jump on a 3 disc bike deal last year on the Cabe. All original Sept '71 Lemon, Nov '72 Orange, Feb'72 Pea in comparable condition. Not rare like your Sunset, but still sweet.Tip from Bro @nick tures . That was right after another snap up of an all orig. '68 Apple!  @Old Iron Bob


----------



## 60sstuff (Monday at 7:58 PM)

Nashman said:


> Total eye candy!  Thanks for sharing. Cool details too, sharp pics. I was very lucky to jump on a 3 disc bike deal last year on the Cabe. All original Sept '71 Lemon, Nov '72 Orange, Feb'72 Pea in comparable condition. Not rare like your Sunset, but still sweet.Tip from Bro @nick tures . That was right after another snap up of an all orig. '68 Apple!  @Old Iron Bob



Nashman,

Thank you for the compliments!
I’ve seen your high end Krates and I’m impressed.
Some of your photos have been saved in my folders.

Chris.


----------



## indycycling (Monday at 8:37 PM)

60sstuff said:


> There were many styles of seat pans used throughout the Stingray series and good improvements along the way.
> 
> The bottom seat pan on this ‘73 has 8 (4 on each side) round semi punch holes on the sides.
> The metal lip that is created from these punches grabs the vinyl material and prevents it from pulling out from between the two pans.
> ...



thanks for posting Chris

Yes, my records also reflect that pan came out in 71.  I hear it referrred to as a "side rivet pan" because those bumps look like rivets. The 70 pan is identical without the bumps and is a one year only pan having the smooth sides.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Monday at 8:54 PM)

Hey Chris….does this 73 have the blank Bolts on the springer or the S bolts


----------



## Nashman (Monday at 9:09 PM)

60sstuff said:


> Nashman,
> 
> Thank you for the compliments!
> I’ve seen your high end Krates and I’m impressed.
> ...



Thank you Chris!


----------



## indycycling (Tuesday at 7:00 AM)

Tom Carroll said:


> Hey Chris….does this 73 have the blank Bolts on the springer or the S bolts



I see "S" bolts in the pics

Early springers used "AS" bolts, I have these on my Super Deluxe bikes 65-66 and my early 68 Krates, then "S" bolts were used, have these on the rest of my Krates through 73.

What can you tell us about blanks? thanks


----------



## Tom Carroll (Tuesday at 6:21 PM)

The 73 bikes went over to blank at a certain point….I had a few 73s and they all had blanks, somewhere in my house I have a set as I took them from the last 73 apple as the bike was trashed.


----------



## indycycling (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

Tom Carroll said:


> The 73 bikes went over to blank at a certain point….I had a few 73s and they all had blanks, somewhere in my house I have a set as I took them from the last 73 apple as the bike was trashed.



Thanks Tom, never heard or have seen that mentioned before, perhaps share some pics if you can, thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Tuesday at 6:50 PM)

Beautiful example of that series of Krate bikes., Now put it back where you  had it and cover it up ! 

Rafael~


----------

